# Sore question



## 1simple (Jan 5, 2012)

Any of you fellas get sore balls on the seated leg press?


----------



## woods78 (Jan 6, 2012)

1simple said:


> Any of you fellas get sore balls on the seated leg press?



I’ve never heard of that..


----------



## harrison (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm interested in this too, anyone?


----------

